# Lathe Duplicators



## Village Carver (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm Dan. Been in the business for 30 plus years. Woodturning and carving are my specialty. I've been looking at the Legacy and Vega equipment. I must admit, I'm not fond of routers I just like the speed at which they can perform certain tasks well.
I say certain because I don't think they can produce the quality of cut that I can achieve with a sharp gouge whether it be at the lathe or the bench. That said I need a way to rough out profiles on my lathe. I actually had a 36" Vega Duplicator several years ago but sold it after 1 run of turnings I was doing so that I could buy a bigger lathe. I'm leaning towards buying another Vega, either the 48" or the 96".
I've been reading the posts about the Legacy and it seems that the people that have these things spend alot if time trying to make them work better. I dont have that kind of patience. I just bought a Woodmaster 718. They have good reviews and the machine looks like it will be simple to operate. I like woodworking and don't want to spend all my time setting up machines. The Vega now has a router base the will do flutes and spirals. I would like to get feed back from anyone who has used these accessories. Thanks


----------

